# ByeBye M3....Hello TT-S



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

Long time reader, first time poster on the board...

Just a quick hello to all on the TT forum that I cannot get enough of since my purchase yesterday of a 2008 58 plate Audi TTS in Condor Grey.

I have for the past 2 years owned a fantastic low mileage (68k) E46 M3, with a full bespoke interior in light beige/cream against the topaz blue metallic paintwork, genuine CSL 19" alloys, CSL exhaust and cats, UUC Evo 3 Short Shifter and DSSR, remapped and delimited top speed, Storm Motorwerks 500gram Stainless steel weighted gearknob, Lowered suspension, BMC airfilter, etc...etc...etc...

A fantastic car that I love to death, but the wife wants for something a bit easier to drive around thats not so manic all the time due to all the mods, low suspension, etc...etc.. (I recently bought myself a 2005 Yamaha R1 anyway so I guess its her turn, but I said the final spec would be down to me as if she had her way the TT would only have a 1000cc engine I think!

Heres the M3 which I will/may be selling reluctantly as I have spent over £8000 on modifications and customising:




































And my most recent toy...










Well the search started off for a standard 2.0T which I would probably end up modding up to the value of a used TTS anyway, so the searched changed again and I have just bought this lovely car below: TTS - Condor Grey Metallic

(I Only have the dealer picture at the moment as I pick her up next week)










Hope to get chatting with you guys soon and get modding my new TTS!

Cheers


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

How much are you selling the M3 for? Was in one yesterday for a test drive and it blew me away


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

looks nice! ive just bought on which looks pretty much identical! mines a 08 plate 2.0 tfsi and its a dream! looking to get some mods done at some point so will have to keep an eye on what you do to yours lol, oh and welcome 
Ad


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi again how much are you selling it for? I love these cars and yours is top notch!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

adamholland31288 said:


> looks nice! ive just bought on which looks pretty much identical! mines a 08 plate 2.0 tfsi and its a dream! looking to get some mods done at some point so will have to keep an eye on what you do to yours lol, oh and welcome
> Ad


Thanks Ad,

Yup, I havent even received it yet and Im already planning the mods!

Perhaps I should have gone with a TTRS rather than a TTS, as by the time Im usually finished with my cars Ive spent a fortune anyway!

Is yours a TTS in condor grey to? Manual or s-tronic?

Cheers, J


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Becksi said:


> Hi again how much are you selling it for? I love these cars and yours is top notch!


Hi, yes shes a real head turner and one of the fastest ones around without doing internal engine work. Im looking for around £12k, but I really dont want to sell it1 It so fantastic and hope that the TTS gives me the same thrills as the M3, such a great car!!


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

na mine is in champagne silver whatever that means but looks a lot like yours in colour!
mines a manual as i wanted  yeah i wanna mod mine but costs a lot so gotta save lol 
ad


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

benb89 said:


> How much are you selling the M3 for? Was in one yesterday for a test drive and it blew me away


Hi, I will be looking for £12k. Immaculate car, interior only 1 year old from installation last October, black aluminium trim, absolute pure luxury in an M3 and the colour combination is unheard of as BMW did rather boring interiors on the M3 so this one is very unique and have never seen another one with a comparable interior. As mentioned they are genuine forged BMW CSL 19" alloys, very lightweight and can pick one up with one finger! And VERY strong!

Car handles like its on rails, furiously fast and sounds amazing...

Goig in for a fresh service next week, has long MOT and have just put 6 months tax on it.

The wheels are going to be professionally stripped and repowdercoated after service and a full valet given internally and externally...when polished she gleams like crazy!

Beautiful car...

But Im sure Im not really supposed to be advertising cars on this thread so I better stop... :roll:

Hard not to go on about it as part of me thinks Im mad selling a fully paid off, stupidly fast (185mph), sexy car like this and seriously hope that the TTs is almost as good at least!

If anybody knows the answer to that, I would be most grateful!!

On paper, a TTS seems as quick as a stock E46 M3 0-100mph, handling, I havent a clue, but at least 0-60 and 0-100mph seem around the same and the TTS can be remapped for more power, just hope it is as sharp as my test drive was a rather busy road one and could only give it a little boost every now and then and it did feel and sound quite good.

I hope Ive done the right thing by signing up to 4 years finance on the TTS! EEEK!

(I mean no offence to current TT owners, I have never had a TT before and have test driven only the one I bought for 10 min, apart from other reasons for a change(wife), my decision to buy the TTS was based on reviews on the forum and the net...just really nervous!) Oh and I better get close to 30mpg in the TTS as I like to drive fast and this is one of the factors for buying it!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

adamholland31288 said:


> na mine is in champagne silver whatever that means but looks a lot like yours in colour!
> mines a manual as i wanted  yeah i wanna mod mine but costs a lot so gotta save lol
> ad


Mines a manual too...got scared when I bought the M3 and went for the manual as there seems to be quite a lot of issues with SMG on them and very expensive to fix £2k-£5k, read similar things regarding s-tronic even though it an amazing system, out of warranty wasnt sure I wanted the risk of a £2k-£3k bill for the magnatronic thingy...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice cars and bike matey.

Love the M3 but in the coming season the TTS will be far better for when the white stuff hits.

Not sure i'd be that optimistic on the mpg if you drive fast and depending on what roads you use it could be a challenge, i have averaged 27.1 from new after 10k miles but my daily route takes in 20 minutes of hilly country lanes before i hit the motorway for a couple of junctions, i'm like you though and do like to push it a little :mrgreen:

Jontymo


----------



## DQuattro (Sep 24, 2009)

Gorgeous cars and Gorgeous Bike!!!

LEt us know if you think the TT is better/more thrilling than the M3, very curious to know as that M3 is the nuts!!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I bet you miss the power of the M3.... ;-)


----------

